# Berrien Springs Ladder fish cam is back online for the spring



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.carbontv.com/cams/michigan-dnr-fish-cam/


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Just saw three steelhead pass in a few minutes.


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Missed the first one. Very cool!


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Wow there is a lot of activity and fish moving. Can't wait to get the waders wet. Good luck to everyone this spring. Fish on!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome. Checked earlier today to find it still offline. This is great news!


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

My workstation at the office today:










Saw about 10 zip across over the course of the day (what I noticed out of the corner of my eye while working, anyway). One right at the end of the day gave me quite a show though, hovering there for a while, going off screen and coming back again.


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Good push of chrome this morning. Caught this buck and hen together heading upstream to get their freak on LOL


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Watched a while this morning and saw about 8 fish go though in about 20 minutes. I remember watching this years ago so thanks for the link and reminder.


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

Have had the cam up constantly on the iPad propped up next to my computer again, and there is a lot of activity all morning. Fish passing by constantly and consistently.


----------



## smizasch (Mar 7, 2013)

Caught a glimpse of an something interesting in the fish ladder.


----------

